# My 2.5 nano shrimp tank



## jtruong (Dec 24, 2013)

Here is my first in-progress 2.5gallon shrimp tank. I like to keep it nice and simple. I would love any suggestions on what else i could do to it. I recently just put in Fluval Shrimp Stratum so there isn't any shrimp yet. but a few freshwater clams. 









Filter:
Fluval Nano (fits perfectly in the corner) 

Lighting: 
Marineland LED strip

Gravel: 
Fluval Shrimp Stratum

Plants: 
Moss balls, mini swords, java moss & banana plant (added but not in the picture)


----------



## Melted (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice job so far. The only things i would change is getting rid of the back ground, and then arranging the rocks on an angle. I have the plant version of the fluval stratum, its such a pain to work with as its so light lol. 

How are the clams doing? are they hardy?


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

You could ditch the filter and turn this into more of a densely planted natural tank for shrimp. It will free up some real estate in there and clean up the look of it! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree with both Melted and Disher. I personally would take the background off. I really like plain black backgrounds as it hides cords and gives depth to the tank without becoming distracting from whats actually in the tank. As for the filter, it's quite large (in size) for that tank and not only takes up a lot of valuable space but is very distracting to the eye. I have a few nano's 2-8gal and all have the Deep Blue Bio-Maxx nano filter on it. It's great because it's an HOB, has an adjustable flow rate, is clear so looks good and it can really push water around. Not to mention it is silent and very affordable, only $15 at my LFS. Other than that you could angle the rocks a little more, maybe lay one down and put another on its side. I think you're off to a nice start though and those clams seem pretty cool!


----------



## jtruong (Dec 24, 2013)

Melted said:


> Nice job so far. The only things i would change is getting rid of the back ground, and then arranging the rocks on an angle. I have the plant version of the fluval stratum, its such a pain to work with as its so light lol.
> 
> 
> 
> How are the clams doing? are they hardy?


I do agree with the background haha. I will change it to plain black as i seen it done with many nano tanks. and yes the clams are really hardy. They constantly dig themselves and they are pretty fun to have


----------



## jtruong (Dec 24, 2013)

Disher said:


> You could ditch the filter and turn this into more of a densely planted natural tank for shrimp. It will free up some real estate in there and clean up the look of it!


I personally like the fluval nano filter, it may seem big for the tank but its a really good filter. keeps the water clean comparing to most other filters i've used. I also have a nano filter but i dont really like it, called the azoo palm filter.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

By the way, the clams are going to need to filter-feed from the water if they are to live, so such an overpowered filter is also going to give the clams problems. They are really best left for established tanks with a lot of bacteria for them to snack on.


----------



## jtruong (Dec 24, 2013)

Grah the great said:


> By the way, the clams are going to need to filter-feed from the water if they are to live, so such an overpowered filter is also going to give the clams problems. They are really best left for established tanks with a lot of bacteria for them to snack on.


thanks for the tip!


----------



## jtruong (Dec 24, 2013)

Here's an update! Changed background, added 2 CRS as a test run, added banana plant and moss. so far so good! haven't gotten the change to re-arranged the rocks around yet. Also a look at the filter's spray bar


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

That background looks a lot better, nice work


----------



## jtruong (Dec 24, 2013)

NanoDave said:


> That background looks a lot better, nice work


Thanks! i been trying to play around with the setup, positioning things differently. I wanna add some more plants, want something easy to grow and maintain with no co2 injector


----------



## jtruong (Dec 24, 2013)

here's a little update. along with the two wild colored CRS i added the first time as a test run, my LFS recently stocked on really nice grade CRS. I bought 6 more and added them to the tank. It's been a week and they are doing great. I decided that two moss balls are kinda too much for a small tank and looks weird so i cut it up to surround the dwarf amazon swords. clams are doing great as well. Java moss is becoming more green from a brownish color. Hoping for berried crs soon!!


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

Red cherry shrimp = RCS 

CRS = Crystal red shrimp


----------



## jtruong (Dec 24, 2013)

nyxkitten said:


> Red cherry shrimp = RCS
> 
> CRS = Crystal red shrimp


LOL sorry im at work, i knew that. Thanks for correcting haha


----------

